# Pregnant guppy



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello! ~
I would like to know when this guppy will give birth.
Thanks a lot! X3


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

There's no telling exactly, but she doesn't look very pregnant yet. I'd say several weeks still.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

that guppy isnt close to being ready to have her fry. like tori said she needs weeks.


----------



## Neena (Apr 26, 2010)

yay! so I still have time to prepare for that day...THANKS!!! XD


----------

